# NYU Tisch, Graduate Film, Dramatic Story



## Mer (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi guys!

I'm an international student applying to NYU's graduate film program. I have a question concerning the 'Dramatic Story' part of the portfolio. I formatted this 'Dramatic Story' as a screenplay. I'm not completely sure if this is the format we are supposed to use because the 'Dialogue Scene' part of the portfolio explicitly states this part has to be in screenwriting format.
It only states that the 'Dramatic Story' is a 2-3 page short story. Is it possible that it should be in prose? I was wondering if anyone could help me with my confusion.

Thanks in advance!

Kind regards,

Mer


----------



## jazzterrible (Nov 25, 2016)

I was planning on writing my Dramatic Story in prose, and my Dialogue Scene in screenplay format, as stated. They didn't specify that the dramatic story should be like a screenplay, so I'm assuming they aren't asking for that...


----------



## Nagham (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a second year student in the graduate film program. I think I submitted that part of the application in the script format.


----------



## Mer (Nov 26, 2016)

Nagham said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a second year student in the graduate film program. I think I submitted that part of the application in the script format.


Thanks alot for replying! I think I'll just leave it in script format then.


----------



## Mer (Nov 26, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> I was planning on writing my Dramatic Story in prose, and my Dialogue Scene in screenplay format, as stated. They didn't specify that the dramatic story should be like a screenplay, so I'm assuming they aren't asking for that...


Thanks for taking the time to respond, Jazzterrible!


----------



## jazzterrible (Nov 26, 2016)

Hmm... Now I want to know for sure because that changes everything... It says write a "2-3 page short story," so I wouldn't assume it to be in screenplay.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2016)

jazzterrible said:


> Hmm... Now I want to know for sure because that changes everything... It says write a "2-3 page short story," so I wouldn't assume it to be in screenplay.



If you already wrote it in prose or story format then I'm sure you're fine since you definitely followed the instructions to the T if that is what the application says.... BUT I think the keyword here is "story".

Personally I think the most important thing (if that is really the instruction on the application) is that no matter what the format of the piece that it has a beginning, middle, and end. After all, as a filmmaker they're looking for storytellers so that is the most important.... so I think whether it is in prose or script doesn't really matter - they are just looking for a good complete story.

This however is my opinion and not necessarily the policy of the school... but if @Nagham 's recollection is correct then I'm on target. 

You can also pick up the phone and use a voice distortion box and ask them the question over the phone.


----------



## Nar (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys! Dramatic story should not be written in screenplay format. It should be written as a short story double spaced.That's what they replied to me. ))


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2016)

Nar said:


> Hi guys! Dramatic story should not be written in screenplay format. It should be written as a short story double spaced.That's what they replied to me. ))



Okay then... I guess that's the official word. 


Chris W said:


> This however is my opinion and not necessarily the policy of the school...



So @Mer    I guess go with @Nar 's info.


----------



## Mer (Nov 26, 2016)

Nar said:


> Hi guys! Dramatic story should not be written in screenplay format. It should be written as a short story double spaced.That's what they replied to me. ))


Thanks for responding, Nar! I guess I will transform it into a short story.  I find the screenplay format much easier than the short story format, so that's why I was inclined to do the latter.


----------



## Nar (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, @Chris W It's Tisch School's official response to my question about writing format of Dramatic story  
@Mer I did exactly the same


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2016)

Nar said:


> Yes, @Chris W It's Tisch School's official response to my question about writing format of Dramatic story
> @Mer I did exactly the same


Nice! Thanks for letting us know!

Maybe we should update the Wiki for the school with this info. Anyone can edit the Wiki... I'm out now but I can do it later... But you guys are welcome to do it too. 

NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


----------



## Ram GM (Nov 28, 2017)

@Nar for the dramatic story prompt can the piece contain dialogue in between action lines or should it be completely action words sorta like a short film treatment?! @Chris W can u help me out with this Chris?


----------



## Nar (Nov 28, 2017)

Ram GM said:


> @Nar for the dramatic story prompt can the piece contain dialogue in between action lines or should it be completely action words sorta like a short film treatment?! @Chris W can u help me out with this Chris?


Hey @Ram GM ! In my dramatic story I used dialogues. It's a short story which actually, I wrote it as a screenplay for a short film and then I changed the format. Good luck with your application!


----------

